

Bill Gates is worried about artificial intelligence too - davidiach
http://www.cnet.com/news/bill-gates-is-worried-about-artificial-intelligence-too/

======
JoshTriplett
I'm worried about AI too; I'm worried it won't work soon enough, and that
fearmongering will slow it down.

Yes, unfriendly AI is a serious threat. On the other hand, _friendly_ AI will
be one of the most significant developments since the original evolution of
sentient thought.

